# Coronavirus delays mail to and from China - SAPO



## Hooked (4/2/20)

https://www.all4women.co.za/1939200...-delays-mail-to-and-from-china-sa-post-office
3 Feb. 2020

“The SA Post Office advises customers who are expecting items in the post from China that these items are likely to be delayed, as airline connections to and from China have been suspended the prevent the spread of the virus,” SA Post Office said in a statement."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/2/20)

I doubt that we will notice any great difference in delivery time by SA Customs and SAPO. They already have a huge backlog. Maybe this situation will enable them to at least clear the current backlog.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## zadiac (4/2/20)

Although this article says you can't get the virus from packages coming from China, their wording suggests they are not really sure.

In an era of online shopping and global shipping, some NPR listeners have written to us with this question: Am I at risk of catching the new coronavirus from a package I receive from China?


_*Almost*_ certainly no, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.


"Because of poor survivability of these coronaviruses on surfaces, _*there is likely very low risk*_ of spread from products or packaging that are shipped over a period of days or weeks at ambient temperatures," the CDC concludes in its Q&A.

"Almost" means you are not completely sure and "likely very low risk" means there is some risk. Just saying...

Not trying to scare anyone, but...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (4/2/20)

zadiac said:


> Although this article says you can't get the virus from packages coming from China, their wording suggests they are not really sure.
> 
> In an era of online shopping and global shipping, some NPR listeners have written to us with this question: Am I at risk of catching the new coronavirus from a package I receive from China?
> 
> ...



The coronavirus, like any other virus, is extremely sensitive to temperature changes as well as other factors like humidity. At most it would survive 10 minutes outside the host. So packages will be safe if it comes by plane. By boat the coronavirus will be a distant memory by the time it gets here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (4/2/20)

We need to be very carefull what we read in the media. We saw last year with the vaping drama in the USA how they blow a story out of proportion just for the sake of clickbait.

Some news agencies are saying that over 200 000 people are infected. That is far from the actual number. But people read it and spread it because it sounds like a story from the movies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (4/2/20)

I’m not trying to spread fear amongst the fellow forumites but this virus is definitely spreading very quickly. Suffice to say that 18 countries have already declared at least 1 confirmed case of infection. Add to that the fact that we’re still not sure when a infected person becomes contagious and incubation period ranging between 2 and to 14 days. We have strong reasons to worry especially if the infection spreads to African countries with their crippled health systems, We will witness an unprecedented pandemic In no time.
This being said, there are currently some promising research studies where Tamiflu associated to a second generation drug used in the treatment of AIDS is giving some positive results...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PartyDave (5/2/20)

Ordered a package after the outbreak from China and it's already here. Seems to have had the opposite effect on SAPO. Fast turn around times

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ruwaid (5/2/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I’m not trying to spread fear amongst the fellow forumites but this virus is definitely spreading very quickly. Suffice to say that 18 countries have already declared at least 1 confirmed case of infection. Add to that the fact that we’re still not sure when a infected person becomes contagious and incubation period ranging between 2 and to 14 days. We have strong reasons to worry especially if the infection spreads to African countries with their crippled health systems, We will witness an unprecedented pandemic In no time.
> This being said, there are currently some promising research studies where Tamiflu associated to a second generation drug used in the treatment of AIDS is giving some positive results...


 The virus is already in Botswana and Namibia. 2 South Africans living in Wudhan are infected and in quarantine amongst the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PartyDave (5/2/20)

Ruwaid said:


> The virus is already in Botswana and Namibia. 2 South Africans living in Wudhan are infected and in quarantine amongst the rest.


Can confirm. 1 suspected case in Swakopmund

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (5/2/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I’m not trying to spread fear amongst the fellow forumites but this virus is definitely spreading very quickly. Suffice to say that 18 countries have already declared at least 1 confirmed case of infection. Add to that the fact that we’re still not sure when a infected person becomes contagious and incubation period ranging between 2 and to 14 days. We have strong reasons to worry especially if the infection spreads to African countries with their crippled health systems, We will witness an unprecedented pandemic In no time.
> This being said, there are currently some promising research studies where Tamiflu associated to a second generation drug used in the treatment of AIDS is giving some positive results...


I still find it hard to believe this virus hasn't reached Africa yet. or South America. If the news agencies are to believed at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PartyDave (5/2/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I still find it hard to believe this virus hasn't reached Africa yet. or South America. If the news agencies are to believed at least.


1 suspected case in Namibia/Swakopmund

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (5/2/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I still find it hard to believe this virus hasn't reached Africa yet. or South America. If the news agencies are to believed at least.


 It IS already in Africa!


----------



## Grand Guru (5/2/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I still find it hard to believe this virus hasn't reached Africa yet. or South America. If the news agencies are to believed at least.


As far as I I know there are No confirmed cases yet but we're still in the very early stages of the epidemic.


----------



## Adephi (5/2/20)

People forget we survived polony! What's a small bug from China going to do to us?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Chickenstrip (5/2/20)

I think it's actually capable of surviving outside of the host for 2-4 days. So opt for snail mail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (6/2/20)

Adephi said:


> The coronavirus, like any other virus, is extremely sensitive to temperature changes as well as other factors like humidity. At most it would survive 10 minutes outside the host. So packages will be safe if it comes by plane. By boat the coronavirus will be a distant memory by the time it gets here.


Totally agree, those words like Almost etc is standard covering own ass but pretty clear packages are safe problem is planes don't fly themselves so mail grounded

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (6/2/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I think it's actually capable of surviving outside of the host for 2-4 days. So opt for snail mail


No chance it takes direst contact, so it was bat to a dog then a dog to human and then human to human. No cases unless people have been in contact with others with it. If these viruses survived that long without


Adephi said:


> People forget we survived polony! What's a small bug from China going to do to us?


Agree, The last Bird flew a decade ago was supposed to kill off many people it had the UK government spending billions in a panic trying to buy up vaccines yet all that happened in the UK was a few people got a cold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (6/2/20)

And here we go. Media and the health department declaring 2 "suspected" cases without any lab tests to confirm. They base it on a fever and other symptoms consistent with a respiratory disease, aka they got flu.

https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...es-reported-in-kzn-health-department-20200206

Unless the news come directly from the NICD, do not believe it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (6/2/20)

Love it when the media has to shove their own sneakers.

https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...es-reported-in-kzn-health-department-20200206

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (7/2/20)

My god-daughter was held up at Heathrow airport just because she had a temperature. Lucky it was sorted out quickly and they could make the flight.


----------



## ddk1979 (7/2/20)




----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/2/20)

zadiac said:


> My god-daughter was held up at Heathrow airport just because she had a temperature. Lucky it was sorted out quickly and they could make the flight.




Reminds me of flying out of Nigera at the height of the Ebola crisis with a bit of flue 


Sent from my iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/1/22)

So reviving this thread. 1st time ive ordered something from China and need advice.
I have a warranty claim from China on its way to me. But if i have a look at the tracking number supplied on the 17track site, the source is Netherlands, not SA.
Also how long will delivery take via China Post to SA


----------



## Grand Guru (26/1/22)

It varies a lot from 3 weeks to several months. My last order took about 6 months to be delivered to my pot office and I won a pod kit in a competition some time last year that I only received last week. I actually stopped ordering from China since the beginning of the pandemic


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (26/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> It varies a lot from 3 weeks to several months. My last order took about 6 months to be delivered to my pot office and I won a pod kit in a competition some time last year that I only received last week. I actually stopped ordering from China since the beginning of the pandemic


Careful you don't catch the coof from the postage stamps  china is so full of kak

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> It varies a lot from 3 weeks to several months. My last order took about 6 months to be delivered to my pot office and I won a pod kit in a competition some time last year that I only received last week. I actually stopped ordering from China since the beginning of the pandemic


Bloody hell thats ridiculous

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

